# Does Dwarf Hairgrass grow in strong current?



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

It doesn't grow in the current in the wild as far as I know, (Eleocharis _acicularis_ is native to north america, some people have E. _parvula_ instead though.) but it probably can grown in current. Disturbing it probably doesn't make it too happy, but it might appreciate the thinning.

The only way to find out is to try it. You should leave some where it is, in case it doesn't like the current.

I have had DHG for a month and it hasn't done much yet, from what I can tell.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I had about 3 small pieces left over from another tank and I stuck it in my 125 gal which has a strong current. It took a while to start growing, but it's starting to spread recently.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Eleocharis sp. "Belem" I have seems to grow best in a good current. In the spots where there's less flow, the grass is a bit thinner than in spots that are in a direct current.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yes, it grows fine in strong currents, especially if the current carries CO2.

I've seen hairgrass grow on the side of rivers. And I'm growing dhg right in front of a strong out-take.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responses!

I decided to go ahead and try it, since, as seds said, the only way to find out is to try! The plant tag says I have E. acicularis. 

When I dug up the clump, I was happy to find that it had sent out several runners on both sides, which gives me hope for its hardiness, considering that it has some algae problems, and I'd never taken it out of the rockwool! 















With mistergreen's comment, it looks like it should do fine (as long as my fish leaves it alone long enough for it to get established!)















The tank is still a work in progress, I hope to add more plants (green ones) soon!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Was the AC your "strong current"?

I've been growing hairgrass for a long time now, and it grows pretty much anywhere, so long as it gets a little CO2. It grows quickly in high CO2 environments.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

not sure how well it will do in plain gravel though. I don't remember it doing so well in gravel.

It does great in a rich nutrient or high cation substrate.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been growing it in plain sand for a long time. Substrate content doesn't matter, thought it may grow in prettier in a finer substrate.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> not sure how well it will do in plain gravel though. I don't remember it doing so well in gravel.


Yeah, I know the substrate isn't the best, but I'm converting an existing tank to planted. There is laterite mixed in there, you just can't see it, and I did put some root tabs down, so I hope it will do okay. It did grow the runners in this substrate, which I take to be a good sign.

By the way, how do you avoid root tabs making your water cloudy? The ones I'm using seem to dissolve really fast, almost before you can get everything situated. I'm using API brand.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I avoid them getting the water cloudy by not using them. 

Seriously though, dry powdered fertilizers are way more economical and don't cloud the water.


----------

